

FundersClub (YC S12) helps Soldsie recruit Chief Scientist - mittal
http://techcrunch.com/2013/01/09/value-add-of-crowdfunding-fundersclub-soldsie/

======
jeffwass
Nice one, FundersClub.

Good to see the benefits FC brings to their startup clients extending beyond
just capital sourcing.

There's also a great quote from the TechCrunch author, affirming FC's
investment model and clarifying doubts he had just 3 months ago : "I raised
questions about whether FundersClub was operating illegally as an unregistered
broker-dealer, but after speaking with its legal team, I’m convinced it’s in
the clear."

